# Looking for gamers in western NC



## Dog Soldier (Jun 25, 2003)

Howdy, 
    My freinds and myself are looking for another group to game with, or folks who would like to join or form a group in the 'greater' Hickory or Morganton area of western North Carolina. We prefer to play D&D or other D20 games but we will give other systems a try if we haven't before. So if your interested post back here, use the e-mail in profile, or try my AIM.(It should be in my profile as well.)
      -Dog Soldier


----------



## Gilliuos thunderhead (Jul 8, 2003)

Interested in joining this group.  I am currently playing A high level Dwarven Fighter  that is a bit disturbed and demented.....


----------



## Dog Soldier (Jul 26, 2003)

Forward, Down Forward, Punch. *Bumpdouken!!*


----------



## XanthorDrathos (Jul 29, 2003)

*Morganton Gamers*

We game Sundays roughly 2-9pm usually with a mix of DM's in various campaign settings.  Current ages range 21-35.  Current games vary in level, but mostly 3E D&D, looking to update to 3.5E soon.

Feel free to drop a post on our Yahoo Group or email for more details.

Morgantonian Gaming Group


----------

